# Sapele wood



## LemonadeJay (Nov 27, 2013)

I picked up a nice bowl blank of sapele wood last week. Has anyone ever turned this wood? I had honestly never heard of it so thought I would buy it. When I looked it up online it said it is often used in musical instruments and for interiors of Cadillacs.

I will try to add a photo later.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a horrible photographer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2013)

I've only used Sapele for flat work, but really like it, very similar to mahogany in looks, but a bit heavier and harder. I'm sure it will turn fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 28, 2013)

It turns like mahogany and takes a very nice finish!


----------



## RBcarving (Nov 28, 2013)

I picked up a couple hundred bd/ft a couple years ago...had a bunch of 2" square spindles. I turned tool handles out of several pieces. Turns very well and takes a finish very evenly (other than a little darker on end-grain). Now that you brought it up, I may have to get back to that pile


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

I have turned it and love it. You can find some with really twisted and wild grain. You will enjoy it.
Scott


----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2013)

My wife's uncle builds cabinets and gave me some "scrap" pieces. Turned my first ever pot call with it. On the hard side I thought but I'm waiting on more of his "scraps" of it. 
Tony


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 4, 2013)

It's a nice looking wood and turned nicely. I picked up some more pieces this past weekend.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 4, 2013)

I have some curly sapele around some where that I bought for knife scales but haven't used it yet.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 6, 2013)

It has a potentially high toxicity level... many people react badly with skin rashes and respiratory effects. Be careful working it!


----------



## Patrude (Dec 6, 2013)

I have turned some bowls and lidded boxes and enjoyed it. Finished turnings pick up a hint of gold like the board in the picture. I did find that the cross grain can be a bit of a challenge to sand. Need good sharp tools!


----------

